# Oklahoma Joe Highlander and Pitmaster IQ 110



## sellersjr (Jul 1, 2021)

Just installed and doing my first burn test with the Pitmaster IQ 110 on my Oklahoma Joe Highlander. I purchased the 110 with the aluminum hose barb and then added a ball valve and extender pipe.

Once the fire got going I closed off the offset vent to just a sliver to allow the 110 to control the air flow.

So far so good!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 1, 2021)

Keep us posted....


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 1, 2021)

I am really interested in that smoker.  I really want the 36" patio Lang but that a lot of money!  I have the BBQ Guru can use.  Never had a stick burner.


----------



## tag0401 (Jul 1, 2021)

Nice


----------



## sellersjr (Jul 1, 2021)

Test burn turned into a chicken smoke and the 110 fan worked very well to keep temps on an even keel.

I have an Assassin GF 24 on order which has a 120 with it so I will be very familiar with it when it gets here .

Highly recommend the fan boost.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 2, 2021)

Looked at your web site.  Very cool.  Love the art work.  I don't really read but may have to start.


----------

